# How to become ER Tech.



## surub (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello everyone, In about 5 days I'm receiving my EMT - B cert. I am currently living in the state of Connecticut and I am 17. I was reading on the web that if you are a certified EMT-B that also qualifies you to work as an ER tech.

If I can work as an ER tech I was wondering how would I go about finding the job?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

surub said:


> I was reading on the web that if you are a certified EMT-B that also qualifies you to work as an ER tech.
> 
> If I can work as an ER tech I was wondering how would I go about finding the job?


 
That depends entirely upon where you are. The ER Tech is normally an entry level job and your EMT-B cert offers proof that you have had some training. However, a prehospital cert is not always recognized inside the walls of a hospital so if hired, you will be hired under the title or ER Tech and will be working under the rules established by the hospital. 

In some areas, they may also want you to have a CNA cert, a Phlebotomy cert and EKG training. However, if phlebotomy is required, most states will want you to be at least 18 y/o since it is an invasive procedure.

Surf up the employment listings for your local hospital and see what you can find. There may also be other titles used for the ER Tech.


----------



## surub (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright thanks, I guess I'll keep looking. 

Hopefully they will hire under 18


----------



## Maya (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know how competitive they are for jobs in Connecticut.  Ask around if you have any contacts.  The job listings should tell you what the requirements are.  If you do need Phlebotomy or CNA, you could sign up for the classes and meanwhile get a job in the hospital as either a Patient Transporter or a Lift Assistant or you could volunteer in the ER, which is usually about 4 hours/week for six months.  If the job market is competitive, it would give you a better chance of getting the ER Tech job later on.  Try to network, ask lots of questions, go out of your way to make yourself as useful as possible...  Good luck!


----------



## medicdan (Jul 9, 2009)

My guess is that hospitals will be very reluctant to hire someone under 18 to work in an ER-- especially performing inasive procedures (blood draws, etc). There is huge liability inherent both for them and for you, and it may not be worth it. You should look into volunteering at that hospital (possibly in the ER)-- as they often have opportunities for high school students. 

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

We also do not allow those under 18 to work in areas where they will lift.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2009)

If you were out here I'd tell you teh easiest way to become an ERT is to wait till you're 18. What the hospital I'm working at does is it takes ER Techs from the staffing of the PCTs on the other floors, especially the PCTs who happen to also be medics


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 9, 2009)

How to become an ER tech: get lucky.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 11, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> How to become an ER tech: get lucky.



 Its not that bad it just takes patience and perseverance. The position is highly desired and there are plenty of applicants but the good news is the turnover rate at most hospitals is fairly high. Keep putting in apps and be ready to interview, you may only get one shot. Most ER managers have a very good idea of what they want in a tech and their are a few do's and dont's when it comes to interviewing. If you get an offer to interview PM me and I will share a few "nuggets" and some things that should help put you ahead of the other applicants. Its a great job and pays better than most jobs available to EMT-B's. Good luck.


----------



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> Its not that bad it just takes patience and perseverance. The position is highly desired and there are plenty of applicants but the good news is the turnover rate at most hospitals is fairly high. Keep putting in apps and be ready to interview, you may only get one shot. Most ER managers have a very good idea of what they want in a tech and their are a few do's and dont's when it comes to interviewing. If you get an offer to interview PM me and I will share a few "nuggets" and some things that should help put you ahead of the other applicants. Its a great job and pays better than most jobs available to EMT-B's. Good luck.



Yeah for sure man I wouldn't mind getting some tips. When are you available?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 12, 2009)

Im on vacation for the next two weeks so I will be in and out, Do ypu have your applications in yet?


----------



## surub (Jul 12, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> Im on vacation for the next two weeks so I will be in and out, Do ypu have your applications in yet?



Well like I mentioned I'm still 17, and I having a hard time even finding a place that hires ER techs


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2009)

surub said:


> Well like I mentioned I'm still 17, and I having a hard time even finding a place that hires ER techs



As long as you are 17 you will not be hired as a Tech. I don't know anyone who would hire a child to work in a hospital


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 12, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> As long as you are 17 you will not be hired as a Tech. I don't know anyone who would hire a child to work in a hospital


 
They used to hire 16 and 17 y/os in Dietary but I believe that was also stopped by OSHA and a few other agencies due to exposure to chemicals and machinery with hot water or sharp objects.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 12, 2009)

I would have to check on the age requirements at our facility but 21 seems to ring a bell. I do believe you would need to be at least 18 to give hands on patient care. You may be able to work as a hospital volunteer we have people in the ER as volunteers but they cant do any hands on. Your age will be a negative but never say never. In the mean time you need to get some hands on experience. There are many options, I would start with your instructors and fellow students. Local fire and ems agencies might be able to work you at 18 but that will depend on state and local regulations. Bottom line is you need to get some experience under your belt to be competetive.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 12, 2009)

Lifeguard?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 12, 2009)

MX track attendant,lots of tib/fib fx action as well as the chance to get some riding in if your so inclined. Its summer,how about camps or the YMCA.


----------



## emtmh (May 13, 2013)

*ER technician job*



surub said:


> Hello everyone, In about 5 days I'm receiving my EMT - B cert. I am currently living in the state of Connecticut and I am 17. I was reading on the web that if you are a certified EMT-B that also qualifies you to work as an ER tech.
> 
> If I can work as an ER tech I was wondering how would I go about finding the job?




TOTALLY NOT TRUE. I live in New Jersey, and am fully qualified to be an ER technician- I've been an EMT for one year, I also have phlebotomy and EKG training. NOBODY WANTS TO HIRE ME. the only way to get an ER job is to either get lucky, or know somebody really high up on the food chain.


----------



## chaz90 (May 13, 2013)

Umm...Since it's been almost 4 years, I imagine the OP's issue has been resolved at this point. This applies doubly since he was 17 at the time and is most likely 21 now.


----------

